
Ask HN: Offering a price match - GordonS
I&#x27;m in the B2B space, selling on-prem security software that sells for between $100-300 per node, depending on volume.<p>Our prices are comparable to the competition, but some customers say we look expensive compared to the competition, so I guess they are offering bigger discounts.<p>I was considering offering to match or beat competitors quotes, for deals where price seemed to be an issue, but I was concerned that just might make us look overpriced in the first place.<p>What are your thoughts on this?
======
itamarst
Do you really want to compete on price? Better to figure out why your product
isn't compelling enough. Maybe your marketing could be better, maybe your
product could be better. [https://stackingthebricks.com/guides/growing-your-
biz/](https://stackingthebricks.com/guides/growing-your-biz/) has a bunch of
articles along this theme.

~~~
GordonS
I don't _want_ to compete on price, no. Fact is, our product has fallen a bit
behind the competition. I'm working to fix that, but it's taking time.

------
sharemywin
Is there some way to justify the price difference?

Where are they cutting corners?

Can you get a copy of their discounted quote in writing?

~~~
GordonS
No, I can't easily justify the price difference. In truth, our product is (for
now!) a bit behind what the competition offers.

Somewhere the competition are cutting corners is security. I've managed to get
my hands on some of their software, and it's _riddled_ with security flaws. I
don't want to get into the position of bad-mouthing it to potential customers
though - I've been on the side of the buyer before, and I personally don't
like it when the seller does that.

Asking for a copy of the quote is a good idea tho.

